# Door problem



## smart_arze (May 14, 2012)

Hi All
We have a fairly newish (2010) AT and occaisionally we are finding the hab door does not open/unlock.
The step opens so we know the fob works but cant hear the solenoid click (I'm assuming there is one as when it works properly we hear a distintcive click) 
I thought it would be an easy enough task to strip the door to investigate but doesnt appear to be that straightforward. 
There are a number of what I thought were screw covers around the edge of the inner trim but these dont seem to want to come out easily.
Has anyone stripped one of these doors or experienced the same problem.
(Dealers are useless by the way and >90 miles away, plus the scenario will go
ME - Hello I have a problem with my door
THEM - OK bring it in and well have a look
AT DEALERS - Your right you have got a problem - go away and come back when we have the parts and got authorisation etc etc etc


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I had this problem on my last Autotrail (2007 model).

Had it in for service and told them (SMMC) about it. They did it as part of service and charged me £40. I asked them what they had done and they said that they had not stripped the door down but squited WD 40 down the hole where the knob comes up and down and "worked it for half an hour" - all was now OK.

Anyway it was not! No different.

I investigated - and realising that a door stripdown was a major job I played about with the knob that goes up and down. It was binding on the hole it slid in because it was sort of bent over/ leaning over one way and binding quite badly on the plastic bush it ran in. Bit of twisting and straightening up and never had the problem again.

Don't know if that would apply to you. My current m/home is a 2010 model as well and is a different door.


----------



## cheyenne (May 1, 2005)

Before I explain what has probably happened, it sounds like your vehicle is a 2011 model is this correct?

Dennis


----------



## smart_arze (May 14, 2012)

cheyenne said:


> Before I explain what has probably happened, it sounds like your vehicle is a 2011 model is this correct?
> 
> Dennis


Yes I think it is the 2011 model
Spill the beans then...


----------



## cheyenne (May 1, 2005)

The reason I asked was because the door changed in 2011 and the buttons that you describe are clips with legs on that expand when the centre post is pushed in. So the only way to remove them is to push the centre post in and then you can remove the clip. You then need new clips of course.

I did this to find that the fault was not in the central locking of the door but in the door and door frame contacts. If you look towards the bottom of the door on the opening side you will see two spring loaded chrome contacts and two more contacts on the door itself. The first thing to do is to make sure these contacts are coming into contact with each other.

For example, the door may need adjusting to make the closing tighter, or - as in my case - the contacts had blackened and I simply cleaned them and put some Vaseline on them and all has been well since.

You may find that if you push the bottom of your door in and push your remote locking button, it will work.

Good luck

Dennis.


----------



## Dave-F (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a 2011 model it has the same issue, i have tried stripping down and oil etc, have now tracked it to how level the van is, and how the door catches on the side of the frame.

seems to be binding on the door frame catches, have tried oil and grease..... but still, will not lock properly on fob.

it has got better the first time it happened we had to use one of the cab doors and it opened from outside ok.

other times it has stuck shut, but we seem to have moved past that now and it just will not lock sometimes using the fob, so we use the key it locks ok. when we come back it opens using the fob ok.


hope this helps


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Have had this exact problem from new on our Adria with Seitz door. The problem is simply a faulty connection between the terminals and the door. The terminal is placed about 20cm up on the door frame and connects with the door. The easy solution is to press in gently when locking/unlocking, just to make sure the connection. next time I visit the dealer the MH came from I am going to tell them because they obviously do not know, having had it back three times for the same problem and claim to have stripped down the door, reset the lock etc etc. 
It is, imho, a basic design fault which could be easily rectified by the manufacturer.

:roll: 

Alan


----------

